# How many #2's each day?



## mcc.christina (May 23, 2012)

Hi all,

Eloise is almost 6 months!! If I had my camera, I would attach a recent picture. Her coloring is changing beautifully. Anywho...

I am wondering how many times your dogs go poo in a day. Eloise has been going ~3 times a day, sometimes 4. She will either have one tiny poo in the middle of the night or right in the morning and then a larger poo later, but still before breakfast. She has these little poos and then larger ones. I have learned to stand completely still while she is pooing because if I move she stops. Oh, she uses an Ugodog but also will go outside during walks. 

I have started to keep track and hopefully that will shed some light.

She gets breakfast and dinner at the same time everyday and a partial kong with pb when I leave. She has also been doing swimmingly with training, so her treats are decreasing. Could the treats and pb be why she is going #2 so much?

Thanks for any responses!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

It depends on what you are feeding Eloise. The more grain the more they poo. But I have found over the years that it takes a couple of years for them to only go once a day. Even the big dogs usually only go once a day if fed a high quality food. Rosie usually goes the last thing before bedtime.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

It depends on what you are feeding Eloise. If the food is mostly grain, she will go more. But shee is still young. I have found over the years with big and little dogs that they are aroun 2 before they only go once a day. Course it does depend on a high quality food. Some foods will g right through them.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

not sure. Tillie goes 2-3 times a day normally and she is completely grain free.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Mine go at least 3 each .


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

2 times..sometimes 3.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

3 . . . sometimes 4 (Beau is almost 2 years old)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi normlly goes twice a day. Every once in a while, he'll go a third time, especially if he has been running a lot on a hike. Conversely, if he has been sitting around a lot on a rainy day, he sometimes skips the afternoon/evening poop. He ALWAYS poops right after breakfast.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Brody will be 2 in February and he goes 3 times and sometimes 4 (and as a puppy he went even more often than that!). I can never figure out how on earth he needs to go at bed time and then again first thing in the morning. His kibble is grain free.

I keep telling him to feel free to give up a poop or two, but so far he isn't listening.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Less poos with grain free doesn't hold true at our house. Finn is grain free and goes 2-4 times a day, usually 3. Augie is not on grain free and he goes twice a day usually, sometimes 3, but not often. Finn is 2.5 yrs. Augie is 4.

Oops!! - Finn is 1.5 - 20 months actually. Wow, they get old fast enough without me adding years on them!


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

Grain free here: 2-3 times. Immediately after each meal (AM & PM) and sometimes a home from work or a pre-bedtime extra - but the extra poo is more how much training or extra treats were given that day.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Linda ... is that TRUE... Finn is 2 1/2!???? how did THAT happen???


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

TilliesMom said:


> Linda ... is that TRUE... Finn is 2 1/2!???? how did THAT happen???


ound: Oh dang! I was hoping no one saw that before I corrected it!! You caught me - I lied!!!  He is 20 months and I have no clue how I came up with 2 1/2!!! Yikes! I am sewing, puttering around, and it crossed my mind what I had written and I thought 'Hey, wait a darned minute - he isn't even two yet!' Time does pass quickly, but thank goodness, not THAT quickly! :biggrin1:


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

Lucky at ten months and on wet food: poops 2 to 3 times a day. Always in the morning when he rises. Late afternoon for sure and less predictably before he goes to bed. So good to see that's pretty much the norm here. Thank you forum as always.


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Quincy will be seven months old this weekend. I feed him grain free with a little puppy Wellness wet food mixed in it because the grain free just plain made his poops hard as rocks. I also have been putting just a little bit of warm water over it too. Quincy goes once right after he wakes up, then again about two hours after breakfast. He then will go one more time in the afternoon or early evening and that's usually it. So he usually goes three times a day, but there are times he only goes twice. It depends on his activity level too. He has rarely gone four times, but he has occasionally.


----------



## Buzzys Mom (Sep 28, 2010)

Oscar is 6 months old and goes 3-4 times a day. First thing in the morning, then after breakfast, after dinner, and before bed (I also have no idea how he poops so much). For a while, he was doing double poops in the morning- where does it all come from??? 
Buzzy is 9 and poops 2-4 times a day also. Pretty much on the same schedule.


----------



## mcc.christina (May 23, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the responses!! Here I was thinking that this was a lot and she should just be going 2 times a day. 

She is grain free. I guess I will just have to wait and see if it decreases with time.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

When Rosie was a puppy, I thought something was wrong with her. I was not used to all the pooping, but sure enough just once a day now.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Tyler, who is 15 years old, goes twice a day, after breakfast and after dinner. Occassionally, he'll go while on our walk also. He's also on a grain free diet. While he was on a chicken and grain kibble, it seemed as though he went all day long but since changing him to grain free sweet potato and fish, he's regulated nicely.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Django goes twice a day like clockwork. Once first thing in the morning and then again around 3-5:00 depending when I walk him.


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

Too much. LOL 3 to 5 times a day. I am always surprised how much comes out of her because she does not eat much, less then a cup a day.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Ted is also grain free and goes at least 4 times a day


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Izzy and Stella are on Natural Balance and go only once a day....well maybe twice once in a while. They are 2 1/2 and 8 months old. What is really strange is that they do all potty breaks together...will not go out without the other one. They stand so close together when they pee I worry about them peeing on each other (doesn't seem to happen). When they poo they go to opposite ends of the yard, when one is done it lays down and watches till the other is through....never going near each other at this time! Go figure.......


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

One time daily! LOL Izzy-bella. I might just switch dogfood.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Buzzys Mom said:


> Oscar is 6 months old and goes 3-4 times a day. First thing in the morning, then after breakfast, after dinner, and before bed (I also have no idea how he poops so much). For a while, he was doing double poops in the morning- where does it all come from???
> Buzzy is 9 and poops 2-4 times a day also. Pretty much on the same schedule.


Same as Ted, he splits his poo on the morning walk to 2. One right away and some more on the way back to the house!


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Peanut butter? Why on Earth dogs should have it as treat? It is greasy and highly allergenic food with too much salt in it (for dogs)!


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Charley poos at first walk in the morning. Sometimes after breakfast. And then usually late afternoon. Max is three times a day.


----------



## Blue_Persuasion (Jan 4, 2012)

He eats twice a day (1.5 ounces total) and poos three times a day (about 10 pounds' worth). :suspicious:


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Anna6 said:


> Too much. LOL 3 to 5 times a day. I am always surprised how much comes out of her because she does not eat much, less then a cup a day.


sometimes it seems that Charley poos more than he eats. always a mystery to me.


----------

